# Outlook 2003 Error with Word



## xbolt (Apr 24, 2008)

I've been using Microsoft Outlook 2003 as my email program for a while now, but just recently, it has been giving me an error message when I try to reply to certain emails:

"Microsoft Word is set to be your email editor. However, Word is unavailable, not installed, or is not the same version. The Outlook email editor will be used instead."

(It is Word 2003, by the way.) I've already tried to do a repair, and that didn't solve it. Then I uninstalled and reinstalled it, and that still didn't solve the problem.

It doesn't do this for all emails, just some, apparently at random.

Any ideas as to what's causing this?


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

I saw this info posted serveral times over several years span -resolve is the same thougth:

Outlook error using MS Word as your editor
Here is a error that I run into everyonce in awhile. If you don't know the fix you will bang your head against the wall for a while. 

"Microsoft Word is set to be your e-mail editor. However, Word is
unavailable, not installed, or is not the same version as Outlook. The
Outlook e-mail editor will be used instead. An OLE registration error
occurred. The program is not correctly installed. Run Setup again for the
program."

Close Outlook go to

Start | Run and type

Regsvr32.exe %Windir%\System32\Ole32.dll

and click OK. Now restart Outlook.


----------



## maninath (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,

This is Mani from Bangalore, India.

I can suggested few steps to resolve this, lets try in this way.

First run Microsoft Windows Updates, then restart your computer.
Create a new windows user account. Config the same email account.
send a test email to your self, let me know if still we get the same error messgae..or not..?

Thanks,
Mani


----------



## Mr. Right (Jun 27, 2008)

ComputerQueen said:


> I saw this info posted serveral times over several years span -resolve is the same thougth:
> 
> Outlook error using MS Word as your editor
> Here is a error that I run into everyonce in awhile. If you don't know the fix you will bang your head against the wall for a while.
> ...



Perfect solution. I started having this problem too yesterday and glad I found you.
Will you be my personal tech queen?

TIA


----------



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh, sure, why not? I don't know everything - but I do enough to be dangerous..so be careful what you wish for!


----------

